# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  23.10.10 - «MOSKITOS» и Л. Измайлова - Симферополь

## FILIPPOVA

*Группа «MOSKITOS» и Ление Измайлова*

Дата: 23 октября 2010
Начало: 20.00
Место проведения: ресторан-клуб «IREY» (ул. Ленина, 25, г.Симферополь, Крым)

*Об артистах:*

MOSKITOS (г. Санкт-Петербург)  – Это живая, импровизационная музыка, в основе которой лежит, конечно же, блюз. Но блюз, обогащенный как техническими, так и метафизическими достижениями цивилизации.
Группа “MOSKITOS” – проект двух музыкантов – Игоря Комара Комаровецкого (клавишные) и Андрея Сударкина (ударные).

Ление Измайлова родилась в Узбекистане, вместе с семьей переехала в Крым. Карьеру певицы начала солисткой в группе Энвера Измайлова, принимала участие во многих фестивалях Европы.
Со своей сольной программой стала обладательницей Гран–при фестиваля «Восточный Базар» в г. Евпатория (Украина, 2006). Но самым удачным пока оказался 2007 год: в июне-июле Ление трижды стала лауреатом международных конкурсов: третье место на Фестиваль в Чешме (Турция), первое место на фестивале «Лица Друзей» (Молдова), Гран-при на фестивале «Жемчужный Рай» (Крым/Украина).
Летом 2010 года Ление Измайлова присоединилась к группе «Moskitos» в качестве вокалистки. Прекрасные джазовые импровизации Ление идеально сочетаются с рифовой манерой игры лидера группы «Moskitos» - Игоря Комаровецого. Их дуэт создает основу творчества команды.

*Стоимость билетов:*
За столиками и на пуфиках: 100 грн
Входной билет: 60 грн

==================================================  ===================================
*Приобретение билетов:* 
(066) 439 21 39, (063) 217 444 5

*Бронирование столов:*
(0652) 620 386, (099) 18 44 111
==================================================  ===================================

----------

